# Identify creature in photo?



## Fire1386 (Apr 26, 2017)

Yesterday at one of the local lakes here I saw this animal walking along the shoreline about 25 feet from my boat. It played at the waters edge, then went up across the top of the steps and down to where a pontoon boat was docked and disappeared under it...... Mink? Otter?


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 26, 2017)

mink


----------



## Fire1386 (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks lovedr79, that was my first thought watching it move along the shore. Never saw one in the wild so it was very interesting to watch for the 5 minutes it allowed. Was thankful for the opportunity to watch it....


----------



## Johnny (Apr 26, 2017)

*North American River Otter ??*


very beautiful animal. in a group, it is like a nonstop romper-room
for them. Always playing.
very common in Florida. Last week, two (probably a mating pair) 
was killed on the road near my house. very sad for such a beautiful animal.
road kill otters don't last long when hit by a car here. they are quickly scooped up
for their hides or taxidermy.

glad you got to see it !!!




.


----------



## KMixson (Apr 26, 2017)

At first glance I thought River Otter but it seems kind of small for a River Otter unless it was a young one. I would then have to guess Mink. I do not know much about Minks but I know an Otter is a blast to watch playing in the water.


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 26, 2017)

minks are pretty cool to watch too.


----------



## DaleH (Apr 26, 2017)

Definitely a mink. Although of the same _Mustelid_ family (that also contains badgers and pine martens), the tail of an otter is firmer and rounder. The otter tail appears more of a smooth cylinder in shape, rapidly tapering to form a point and is not as full or 'furry' as shown in the picture of the mink by the OP.

An otter is also bigger than your typical house cat, whereas the mink is smaller. When swimming, an otter's swimming stroke will push a bow wave ahead of it, whereas the mink will not.


----------



## Johnny (Apr 26, 2017)

a closer look...... 
The only time I have ever seen a mink is when it was 
wrapped around some old lady's neck in New York City.





.


----------



## Jim (Apr 26, 2017)

mink for sure!


----------



## Zum (Apr 26, 2017)

Had a mink fish next to me one day...no joke.
He was swimming next to my boat, within 15', dove next to me came up with a 12" bass...started eating it on a rock right next to me. I might even have a picture somewhere, I'll try go dig it up.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 26, 2017)

Mink.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 27, 2017)

Zum said:


> Had a mink fish next to me one day...no joke.
> He was swimming next to my boat, within 15', dove next to me came up with a 12" bass...started eating it on a rock right next to me. I might even have a picture somewhere, I'll try go dig it up.



Here you go,Zum. Staying with the fishing theme, I got this last year at Pomme de Terre lake. A snake has to eat,too.

Well, the video wouldn't load, (i.e. "The extension mp4 is not allowed"). Here's the gist of it, A snake with a fish in it's mouth swam to shore in front of my boat. So I had to stop and get some footage.


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 27, 2017)

i bought 2 minks at an estate auction. look like they were mounted in the 40's. i paid $1 for both of them. they were on a shelf in my garage for years.


----------



## stinkfoot (Apr 28, 2017)

Looks a bit big for a mink. Could be a fisher. I caught 3 mink in a crayfish trap once. They are pretty small.


----------



## gnappi (May 10, 2017)

lovedr79 said:


> minks are pretty cool to watch too.



Especially if a SCABB (Scantily Clad And Busty Babe) is in it. Oh.. oh you mean a LIVE animal? Mea culpa!


----------



## Jim (May 11, 2017)

gnappi said:


> lovedr79 said:
> 
> 
> > minks are pretty cool to watch too.
> ...


 :LOL2:


----------

